# our house burned down today



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I am still in shock. My heart is so heavy. My children and went to town today for a Dr. Appointment and church. A friend from home called my cell to say that our house was burning. Crews were there but all was lost. It makes me sick to think that we also lost our precious yellow lab belle and our little pom bear. We are currently in a motel but are homeless. I don't know what to do or where to start. I am just thankful that my husband, myself and our kids are safe and we are together.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss
I can't even imagine how it must feel


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

How heartbreaking. 

I am so sorry for all your losses, but especially for the loss of your two dogs.

I hope you get the help and support you and your family need.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Heart breaking indeed. I'm so very sorry for your family's losses and the desolation you must all be feeling. You are in my prayers. God speed Belle and Bear.

.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

You have everything that is truly important- may God surround you with his people during this time.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your home and 2 dogs. I am praying for you!


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

Where one door closes another one opens. God's blessings to you and your family!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. Praying.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers of comfort for your family. May Gods blessing be on your future.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Take time to grieve. Will Insurance cover your home replacement? So sorry.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry...you must be devastated!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I am very sorry to hear this, I can't imagine how scared you and your family must feel.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Prayers for your family as you move forward. Sorry you lost your home and dogs I would be devastated.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG, so sorry to hear this! Sorry for the dogs too...they are like family. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

Take time breath, let friends comfort you it is a blessing for them to do so. Time will change your grief to something more manageable. 
After you the settled in yourself use this as tool that is positive not a millstone. I had a fire and discovered that what I lost was stuff and that was all. 
Take care and give love to those around you


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Prayers your way


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry this happened! Prayers for your family.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Yes we have insurance to cover our home and possessions. I am wondering how long it will take to get the money. I am also worried becauce we homeschool and all of the kids ' books and such are gone as are all my preposition and all the canned this we just did. I am just sick. Thank you for the prayers. They are a comfort to me.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Prayers sent.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers and hugs!!


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness how awful. 
We went through a barn fire a couple years ago and though the insurance company was quick to pay, we had to jump through some very aggravating hoops to actually have access to the money, like having the check notarized, etc. and then the bank won't honor it for a few days because it is such a large amount. Which also meant we had to delay paying cleanup crew, contractor, etc. but mostly everyone understood.
Your insurance company will want a detailed list of ALL your possessions lost in the fire. You cannot and should not accept a settlement from them until you are sure you've listed everything, as you will need to replace everything. Start now by mentally going over every little thing in each room, and writing it down. 
Again, sorry for your loss, I know how awful it is, but you will get through this.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, especially the dogs. A friend of mine lost her house to fire in Bastrop a year ago. The insurance paid her a $5,000.00 payment the very next day for immediate expenses. They also paid very quickly on the house and about half the contents. Her transitional housing was also covered for up to a year. But she's really having to do a lot of work to get the rest of the contents money. They want a list of everything she owned with purchase price/ date as well as replacement costs. Then they are depreciating everything by 50 - 90%. As someone else said, start writing down what you owned now. Go through each room in your mind and start jotting things down.

I know you are feeling numb and lost right now, but it will get better. If you haven't done so, reach out to friends in the area so they can be supportive and give you comfort at this time. My friend said the kind response of people in the early days was the most important thing to her.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Your Family and Pups will be in my Prayers.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, hugs and prayers. If you have a church family reach out to them. My DB and DSIL had a fire - had to live in a motel for many months.

Their church family helped keep things 'normal'. Inviting them over for homecooked meals, game nights, offered shoulders to cry on.

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh my - prayers for your loss. Especially the fur family.

One thing to do as soon as you can. Get a notebook or paper and start listings EVERYTHING in the house, towels, silverware, books, sheets, beds, coffee pots, etc.

What I learned from doing the insurance thing on contents for Aunt Peg's loss, the insurance will normally pay about 1/3 to 1/2 value of what you list. So for the $10,000 contents insurance, we listed $25,000 and did not pad it at all, just listed EVERYTHING. 

I know it's hard to think of, but it only took two or three weeks to get the check back during that time of many claims, so hopefully it will work as well or better in your situation.

When you get settled, ask for some photos of the doggies for a keepsake.

And pm if you think we can help.

Best wishes in getting through this, a prayers for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am so sorry, what a huge shock for your family. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

How awful! I'm so sorry....Angie is right about the ins. They can be real nasty and stingy at hard times....document everything!!! Online photo albums can be a very valuable asset to proving what you had...


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is very hard to remember everything so perhaps use mental pictures to help organize your rooms and write down the things that you lost. 
I always told people (after I lost my home in a tornado) that the best thing people can do is to take pictures of every room in their house and then store the pics in two-three different locations. It makes listing items so much easier.

If there is anything I can do to help, send me a pm. I would be glad to send a gift card to the local store so you can purchase essentials for you and your family.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I am so sorry that this has happened to you. You didn't lose just a house, you lost your home!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

My prayers are with you and I thank God that you, your husband and children are safe and together! I'm so sorry you lost your beloved animals.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

We are so sad to hear about your house and your dogs. Please, let us know if there's anything we can send to you to help - giftcards, household things, anything! My thoughts and healing prayers for you and your family. Your dogs will be waiting on the rainbow bridge for you...


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear. I can't imagine losing everything in my house.

Be sure and list the home canned goods to the food loss. I am an adjuster and i have paid for those items too.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

We too are sorry to hear you lost your home; poessessions and pets but are thankful you, your husband ansd children are safe. Things can be replaced but the most precious are still with you. 
Being one who lost everything twice in my life although not to fire; I can tell you that you will go on and recover. Losing everything really puts life in perspective. It is a good time to re-evaluate goals and see how you want to move forward. The new life can be better than the old. We will pray for you and your family. Once the shock wears down the road ahead will become clearer. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Ugh, how awful. I'm so glad you and your family were not there at the time. I am sorry about your dogs and your house.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss. My heart goes out to you and yours. Check in with your local Salvation Army as well as other thrift stores. I think every one of ours GIVES clothes and furniture away to those in our community that have a serious need as in your case. One even provides grocery cards, etc. Lean on family, friends and neighbors at this time. They'll know they can lean on you if they ever need to as well.

Your post, however, has reminded me of a LOT of things I've been 'meaning' to do but just haven't gotten around to!
1) Take pictures of everything in the house and start a list on each and every item, including prices of purchase as well. Wonder how I'll list a price on sentimental antiques that have been in the family for generations?
2) Give a copy of this list as well as copies of any important documents to a friend/family member for safe keeping as well as another somewhere else on the farm.
3) Stash clothes and food in other locations of the farm other than the house.

Through your grief, know that you've help remind at least me to get off the computer a bit more and use that time to DO THIS!! For that I thank you. Again, prayers coming your way.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So sorry for your loss, especially the loss of your pets.

Others have already given you good advice about dealing with the insurance. The partial reimbursement common for homeowners insurance is exactly why we opted for full replacement value on our homeowners policy. 

A possible silver lining is that you get to start your prepping/self-sufficient lifestyle over from scratch, but this time with a lot more knowledge and experience of what you actually need to succeed.


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are praying for all of you.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

From out of the ashes, all that is important to you is being given to you this day.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

So sorry to hear you lost your home & the dogs (tears) but thanks that your family is safe. Prayers for you all.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and will be praying for you. If you have family/friends that might have taken pictures at your house (ie parties and gatherings), ask them to copy them (or send if digital) for you. This might help to remember (and prove) what you had in your home. 

FWIW, every Christmas, I go through my home taking many pictures in each room with my digital camera - some with cabinets and doors opened to see the contents. I then place these on two CD's, and place one in our safety deposit box and one at my Parents house in another state. I've considered using drop box or Team Drive for this also, but haven't yet. That way, I have documentation of what is in my home for insurance purposes, and if my town were wiped out in a tornado including our bank, the CD at my parents home should survive.

Dawn


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

AverageJo said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. My heart goes out to you and yours. Check in with your local Salvation Army as well as other thrift stores. I think every one of ours GIVES clothes and furniture away to those in our community that have a serious need as in your case. One even provides grocery cards, etc. Lean on family, friends and neighbors at this time. They'll know they can lean on you if they ever need to as well.
> 
> Your post, however, has reminded me of a LOT of things I've been 'meaning' to do but just haven't gotten around to!
> 1) Take pictures of everything in the house and start a list on each and every item, including prices of purchase as well. Wonder how I'll list a price on sentimental antiques that have been in the family for generations?
> ...



AverageJo; What a good idea you have to take pictures and document things and leave the list with someone or even in a safty deposit box if you have one. Making photo copies of documents is good too like leases, deeds, birth cirtificates etc.

I have knapsacks for each of us with clothes etc for emergencies but think I will stash them somewhere out of the house like the wood shed or mow in the barn just in case of a house fire. We have wood stoves and no insurance so have to be prepared for anything.

I also made picture albums for my kids. Got the original pictures photocopied was cheaper than more prints. Each of the three kids and two grandchildren live in different places. So if there is a fire someone should still have copies.Pictures are memeories and are important too.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I lost my family home and 6 generations of belongings in Jan of 98. Most of those things can be replaced. Sorry about the dogs. They will be a hurt for some time. You will have to make an inventory of the items in the house for the insurance. Start in one room in your mind, and list the things in that one room, then go to another. Helps to visualize one wall, or table, etc at a time. It is hard as it reminds you of what you have lost, but is necessary.
Ed


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, am so sorry for the loss of your home and your dogs!!

Glad that all your human family and you are alive.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok, I helped a friend go thur this.

1. Red cross might help you get replacement docs.
2. Ask the insurance company for assistance in documentins.--My friend got a computer lap top asap and used it for fast communication to the company.
3. Any one who has photos in your home and damaged area get copies of them. (Photos of the bushes and plantings around the house were the only proof 18 months later when the insurance co insisted that the roses bushes and poppies and berries were NOT simply weeds as they claimed)
4. sit down with a note book and mentally go into each room writting down every item you remember. One wall at a time--there is the book shelf--was there a lamp. did you have a charger there ect. remember things like towel bars and such. Best to allow plenty of space to add as you remember things. (that is why the computer was handy once she got it.)

5. Next take each family member and repeat the mental tour --what you forget you child might remember.

6. Repeat this with any friends/family members not living there. --Your best friend might have really remember that old taken for granted by you and yours grandmothers snuff box on the mantel. It is things like that than need to listed also as a loss.

7. Gather the photos from friends who have been there for birthday ect. Get copies and store on the computer. 

8. This is a time when a debt card, store loyality card , and credit cards can come in handy in reconstuting items you bought and the value. Contact them and get copies of you purchaseings (if they can track you you can also use that info to help you now --get started asap)

9. From the ashes can come a new beginning. You will now be able to redesign the home to better meet your needs. Sometimes the footprint has to stay the same, or it might have to stay the same sq feet check out what the limits are and plan now. Break away from the saddness and get books or mags and work to enjoy the future.

10. With good foot ware rakes, gloves and with a plan go carefully thur the ruble. What I mean by a plan- I wanted to know where my friend's family jewler was kept. then knowing that gravity would drop things sort straight down that is where we seached (I knew her heart was in her mothers earings --tiny earings) We used the plan and got 7 and half pairs of the 11 earing sets --not bad--plus other stuff.

11. the site troubled her so much she had just wanted to just send in the buldozer till we started finding her stuff--Cast iron stuff is back in use in her new home the cast iron was her grandma's. It is emotional to see the damage and a heartache to deal with that is what friends are for.

Sorry for your loss I hope this helps.

also keep track of you expencies and CONTACT the government agency that you pay your prop taxes to because often over looked is a refund or a cancleing of the tax. CALL NOW.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

so very sorry to hear of this... love peace and grace to all of you

anette


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Hugs..Thank God your family are okay..I'm truly sorry for losses.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I too am so very sorry for your losses. I can not imagine how much you hurt right now and you are all in my prayers.

I guess maybe the Lord thought you would like a new kitchen? Much love and good thoughts, KC


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Even though I have lived through a housefire, I'm not sure I have much advice to offer, because I was hospitalized and others took care of the insurance matters, etc. What I will say is that most of what you lost in the fire can be replaced, others can't. Pictures come to mind. Ask your family and friends for copies of any pictures they have of your family. I know it seems a small matter right now, but later they will seem important. I'm so thankful that your family is ok, although I'm sorry you lost your dogs. You have my prayers and if I can help in any way, please PM me.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

So sorry for what you are going through. Praying for strength and comfort for you and your family.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

If you havent yet, contact your local Red Cross chapter. they will help to pay for your hotel room as well as give your family funds for clothing and food. 
If you had insurance, start making lists. lists of things that were in each room. 
Where in NoDak are you? There are many many good hearted people that will help. I know... I lost my home and a shop 5 months apart from each other. I too lost animals and had to call my BF who was working in FL to let him know what had happened. 
on a side note.... please chat with someone about what has happened. even the groups that were there dousing the flames. They are there to help.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear this, sending good thoughts you and your families way..


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. We lost our home in a tornado a number of years ago and it was very very stressful dealing with insurance companies (house & car different companies), various government agencies, then builders, workers, etc., but we survived. 

Talk to your insurance company and find out what they require. We now have replacement insurance so when dh's tools were stolen we had to buy new and submit bills for payment. Each policy/company is sure to have their own specific way of doing things so might as well find out what they need and do it their way.

Our insurance paid for rent while we were rebuilding. We got an immediate check for living expenses. The Red Cross also helped us out with vouchers that I used for clothing and linens.

Ask friends and family members to make copies of pictures for you to replace what you've lost. 

Try to get into a rental home asap because it will be easier to deal with rebuilding once you are somewhat settled. We were in two different campers, two motels, then at friends house before finally moving into a FEMA trailer. Half the town was wiped out so no rentals available. It was difficult enough dealing with day to day living without a settled abode let alone dealing with all the rest of it.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I am so sorry you lost your home and pets. Thank goodness you and your family were spared. Praying for your family....


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry! Prayers for you and your family as you go through all of this!


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

PrairieComforts, My heart goes out to you for your loss. Your sweet pets will meet you at the Rainbow Bridge someday and you will be reunited. 

Lots of good information has come your way from the good people on this board. I offer prayers for your family to come through this disaster and flourish due to the new opportunities that will come your way in the coming days and weeks. Eat well, sleep peacefully, keep your eyes and your hearts open to receive new possibilities.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. We will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

My brother and his wife "s house burned in April 2011.They lost very thing - worst of all they lost their little dog Annie Girl. My brother still grives for her today. He was burned trying to get her out of the house; still feels guilty because he couldnt.Hope God guides you to what He has planned for you.Remember that people do care and want to help - let them.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I am so very very sorry... Our family will be praying for you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of your home and the death of your dogs. How absolutely horrible. What a tragedy. Wishing you and your family peace.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family can make a quick recovery from this.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I cant imagine your pain, I know youve been working hard to stock up and keep ahead .. Thats the sad thing about prepping... if we have a flood or fire, our "stocks" wont survive either... 

Has reminded me as well to get the cam corder out and go room to room and document whats in each room!!!

So sorry for the loss of your animals, and you feeling of "peace"... BIG CYBER hugs!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That is terrible news. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your home and dogs. Will pray for strength for you and your family in the days to come. Others have given good advice. One day at a time. If your HT family can help in anyway please let us know.

<<<<hugs>>>>


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss of your dogs and home, may God surround you with his love.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I am so sorry. {hugs}


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Apr 12, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have my sympathy. What a horrible experience. I'm sorry to hear about the dogs but thankful the rest of your family is unharmed.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

So sorry for your loss, I'll keep you in my prayers


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

For the homeschool items. Call HSLDA or look them up online. I know we are members and they have a fund set aside to help families in this situation.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

We lost our house several years ago as well. 

The others were correct.....start making a list of everything. You may or may not need it depending on how your insurance company processes things.

It was extremely helpful to me to list things by room and even by closets. We sat down and did it together. They asked me how many shoes were in one closet. I had no idea and had to guess. I drew sketches of some of the rooms and that helped. 

Numbness sets in and that helps. There were days that I fought tears most of the time, but soon managed to move on and actually look forward to the new house set up. That will come, but in the beginning it is exhausting and so stressful. 

Praying for your family and so thankful you are all safe!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

My home burned in 1990 and I lost everything except my children and my cat who managed to get out. I know what you are going through. Take care of yourself and children, get some local moral support and start making those lists for the insurance company. So sorry to hear about the pups, that is tragic. My prayers and thoughts will be with you, pm if you need a shoulder to cry on that has been through it too.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, praying for your family.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved animals and your home. I will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow. That is awful. I am sorry about the pets. When your get a semi-permanent address, post it and I'll send some TLC via UPS.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

OMG I am so very sorry for all your losses and the heartache and anxiety you must be going through. Please know that you are in my prayers!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Thaknks everyone again for your thoughts and prayers. Things are really starting to sink in for us. My husband and his brother went to the house today and where able to remove belle. They brought her to Bismarck where we are staying and took her to be cremated. She was such a huge part of our family for almost nine years and she will be missed by everyone. They weren't able to find bear in the rumble and I am afraid we wont be able too.


My husband was able to go into part of the house and look for anything to salvage. He found my Dutch oven and one of my cast iron pans. I am so thankful. Everything was is a complete loss. They checked the freezers thinking they might be ok but said it was as if everything "cooked " inside. The firefighters said that they heard lots of "exploding " from my home canned jars in the pantry as it was burning. All that work down the drain.

Before my husband left this morning we got a call from the sheriff who said that our garage which didn't burn was broken into last night. It wasn't completely cleaned out but almost. It is so upsetting since we were told last night that an officer and someone from the fire department would be there through the night. Apparently everyone left at some point. I don't know how people can be so cruel.

On an up note - I met with the red cross and we will have almost a week and a half in the motel. Which is great. That will give us more time to figure out what to do. Several moms from our homeschool group came with clothes and some books for the kids. Hopefully I am less emotional tomorrow so I can get out some where to get some clothes for my husband and myself. I went to work on the list today but didn't get far. 

Thanks to you all again for listening and your support!


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

Prayers and well wishes to you from us.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A suggestion that helped during the tornado for me doing Aunt Peg's stuff.

Get a 3 ring note book and a package of those clear page protectors that have the binder holes on the side, and you can still put papers in.

This is for putting in any documents you find, original/copies of any paperwork you have to fill out, etc. Photos of the damage, lists of phone numbers, receipts as you go - You'll refer to this notebook all the time.
I didn't go anywhere without the one I made for Aunt Peg's stuff as I did it. I kept it and used it until she was back in total control, then I handed it over to her - and she still keeps it as reference. It's good to have.

Angie


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

You will continue to be in our praryers. (((((huge cyber hug))))) im sorry is so small for what you are enduring but we are so sorry for your family.


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

What an absolute tragedy. I am so so sorry you lost your sweet precious dogs. Know that a dog will give its life to save you or your children, and the human family is safe. blessings to you as you rebuild your life.
Much love to you all.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Another prayer lifted for you..........


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Adding my prayers to the others...


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

Ambleside Online has an emergency curriculum for families in crisis. If you can get to a computer and printer, you can use it:
AO HELP - Crisis Curriculum AmblesideOnline.org

May the Peace of God be with you!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I was afraid you would be looted, some people have no respect. My wife had a house burn before we were married and had stuff stole out of the ashes, things they couldn't get out because of the heat when they left. Some were busted on the side walk when they returned the next morning.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh how awful for you all. I am so sorry for all your loss. You will be in my prayers. Thankful your family was spared...


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

How terrible, fire is so consuming. 
Do you have any idea yet how it started?

This is a good heads up to all of us, take pictures & make notations about your belongings.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Condolences on losing your home, and more importantly your fur buddy family members...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I lost my home to a house fire when my youngest dd was 2, and it took a very long time for things to feel normal again. I didn't lose any of my pets, in fact, my dog wouldn't let me in the house before I knew it was on fire. I did lose my entire library, which was a HUGE deal for me as a bibliophile. 

Others have given you wonderful advice. Take your time filling out the contents paperwork. Your insurance should give you some money up front for living expenses and immediate replacements of basic clothes and furniture, etc, so use that and take the time to process the rest. 

I don't know how you feel about hypnosis, but I've heard other folks say that they found it very helpful in reconstructing the items that you look at every day and just don't "see" anymore.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your home and your pets.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for the loss of your home and your beloved pets!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

This is horrible news. Its a blessing that no human lives were lost, although the loss of your dogs is tragic. One day at a time. One day at a time.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sending peace and strength...been through a few fires myself
Kyrie and Tao Blue (service dog in training, who knows that his predecessor, Doppler, is helping your furbabies to make friends on the other side of the rainbow bridge)


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Came to the thread late. I am so sorry for your loss, especially your fur family members.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

What a terrible shock to your entire family. I can't imagine how bad you must feel for losing your pets, as well as your home and belongings. Remember that your children are also grieving, and try to stay strong in front of them, but take time to cry a bit in private if you need to. Do as others have suggested and 'mentally sit' in each room and take it wall by wall, drawer by drawer and list even the tiniest of items. Food in the freezer, storage food, etc. Keep a copy when you give the list to the insurance company, too! Good luck, and you'll all be in our prayers, too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

prairiecomforts
Please make sure you keep your Private Message box clear enough to accept PM's so people can contact you to see if they can help in anyway they feel they might be able to do so.
If you have a close friend here on HT, you may want to give them your mailing information in case others wish to send you a card and the close friend can help by giving out your mailing address when asked via their PM.

Angie


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Angie for the advice. To be honest with you, I hadn't even thought about that. I am just encouraged by the offers of prayer and suggestions I have gotten. Today was a little better. Some of the kids ' friends came today and went swimming. It was a great break for them. I have a wonderful friend who is a hairdresser who offered to cut my and my dd 's hair tomorrow for free. It will be a nice escape for both of us!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh PrairieComfort, I'm so very sorry for everything you're going through. I can't imagine. You and your family and your precious dogs are in my prayers.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I can only imagine the grief you are feeling. My husband and I are proudly owned by 3 dogs and 5 cats. The heartbreak you are feeling makes my soul cry for you and your loss. Material things can be replaced, houses rebuilt, personal property repurchased but you cannot replace a life or the presence of a life.

Time will help, in the meantime I grieve with you for your loss.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Prairiecomforts do you have family in the area that could receive "care packages" on your behalf?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just saw this so I am late in saying how sorry I am for your loss. My cats are so precious to me-- I can't imagine how painful it is to lose your friends in a fire. Praying for you all.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

We will be getting a po box here in the couple days. Anyway who would like it can contact myself, wihh or Angie. Thanks to everyone again for the prayers and well wishes. Today started out pretty good but ended up being very difficult because of some of the things that came up. Hopefully we all get good sleep and can start the morning fresh and have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

First prayers for you and your family! We also lost our home and pets in a fire and there are some excellent suggestions here. I am glad Red Cross is helping, they were a big help to us too. Our insurance gave us a check for basic living expenses at the beginning and then we had to fill in forms with all of our possessions and such. It took about 2 months to get all of the forms filled out and all of the money from the insurance. 

I don't want to overwhelm you with info right now so keep us posted as you go along! Angie's suggestion on the binder is an excellent one. I got a zippered one and carried it with me everywhere. There is a lot of paperwork and receipts that will be coming at you, just keep them all and you can sort it all later. 

My biggest advice is take things slowly. You have had a major shock and it will impact your decision making for a long time. Don't let anyone rush you into deciding what you want to do next or signing any papers. Think things through as long as you need to!


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! Prayers of healing, encouragement, and whatever else your soul needs sent your way. I'm glad your family is safe but weep with you for the loss of your pets. 
My husband worked for many years in the claims department, and it's true. Document, document, document! Photos of what you can, especially the bigger ticket items to prove you had them. But be sure to list EVERYTHING! Including bed and kitchen linens, clothing, dishes, eating utensils, everything!
May your heart find comfort somehow in this time.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I can not even begin to imagine how you must feel. I am so sorry for you and your family!


----------



## Amaranthus (Jul 1, 2012)

I do hope you are continuing along the road to recovery with your family. We found that the stress after a barn fire (with much of our furniture and daily use possessions in it) was potentially divisive as we had our different ways of coping. I hope you can work at making it an opportunity to strengthen the family rather than divide. I thought at the time it would dominate our lives forever but four years on now, days go by and I don't even think about it.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone for our good thoughts and prayers. We are getting settled into the rental house and slowly working at getting our lives in order. What is left of our home will be demo-ed the week after Thanksgiving. I have a lot of mixed feelings about that. It has been hard, but we are very lucky and humbled to know that we have such wonderful friends who love and support us. The people in our new community and church have been very welcoming and kind to us.


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

Lifting you all in prayer...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

prairiecomforts said:


> Yes we have insurance to cover our home and possessions. I am wondering how long it will take to get the money. I am also worried becauce we homeschool and all of the kids ' books and such are gone as are all my preposition and all the canned this we just did. I am just sick. Thank you for the prayers. They are a comfort to me.


I am so sorry to hear this. Is there anyway I can help? Pm me if you would rather.
I have SOS homeschool stuff but not sure how that will help unless you have a computer. Am happy to send. What grades?


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Is there anyway I can help? Pm me if you would rather.
> I have SOS homeschool stuff but not sure how that will help unless you have a computer. Am happy to send. What grades?


Thank you so much for your offer, but we have already been blessed by the gift of homeschool books and supplies for the kids. We started back to school a week ago. It is very comforting for the kids and I to be able to do something that is part of our regular routine.


----------

